# Good pellets?



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi everyone, 
So after being on a seed diet for the first few weeks here I decided to switch Dove to pellets. I'm currently using All living things Oven baked bites parakeet diet. They look very different than the picture on the website suggests. They are the only pellets in my area and I don't really want to order pellets online. I will if necessary though. So I was wondering if these pellets are good for budgies? Dove also has seeds, cuttlebone, and fruits and veggies available and a few times a week she gets millet so it's not like this is the only thing she's eating. If these are bad for budgies do you have any recommendations of good affordable pellets that I can order online? Thank you!!!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know what you consider affordable but there are various brands of good pellets on the market but you cannot always find them in a pet store. In my experience my birds prefer a very small pellet which is usually no larger than a millet seed, therefore when I buy them I am usually buying the version for finches or canaries, same ingredients, just a smaller size. Here are some links to a few brands, you may be able to find the Zupreem and the Roudybush in a store but probably not the Lafeber or Harrisons unless you go to a store that specializes in birds. Zupreem ZUPREEM FruitBlend with Natural Fruit Flavors Extra Small Bird Food, 14-oz bag - Chewy.com, Roudybush ROUDYBUSH Daily Maintenance Crumble Bird Food, 44-oz bag - Chewy.com, Lafeber Tropical Fruit Pellets LAFEBER Tropical Fruit Gourmet Pellets Finch Bird Food, 1-lb bag - Chewy.com, Harrisons HIGH POTENCY SUPER-FINE-Harrison's Bird Foods
Keep in mind that this might be a trial and error process, they may eat one and not another, many people have success with the Zupreem. When comparing prices make sure you look at how many ounces/lbs you are getting for the amount you are paying.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

I use the Roudybush pellets cause it's like Cody says, there's no other options in my area and no avian stores. The size really does make a difference too. Whatever size of roudybush you get (crumble or nibble), in my opinion and experience it's too big to get budgies used to, so be prepared to crush them smaller using a pestle & mortar. Another user on the forums said that as they become used to the pellets, you'll eventually be able to give them the pellets straight out the bag without needing to make them smaller. If you spot your budgie taking the pellets into their mouth, rolling it around and then spitting it out, it's probably because it's too big for them to know what to do with, so crush it down smaller and smaller until you see them eating it down.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

* Cody has provided you with excellent information.

When I introduced pellets to my budgie, my Avian Vet recommended using Harrison's High Potency Mash and sprinkling it on the budgie's seed mix every day. 
This way, when the budgie hulls the seed it tastes the pellet mash and ingests bits of it as well. 
This helps the budgie identify the taste as a food source. 
It worked for my all of budgies and lovebirds!

Many members seem to find the easiest pellets to use for introducing pellets to their budgies to be the CANARY sized (XS) Zupreem fruity pellets. 
Most budgies like the taste and the "Canary" sized pellets are tiny enough for them to easily eat them. 
Once they've become accustomed to the Fruity Pellets, introducing the smallest "natural" pellets is then an easy step. 

Other than when I was using the Harrison's mash, I've never mixed my birds' pellets and seed together. 
My birds have Zupreem Fruity Pellets, RoudyBush Mini Natural Pellets, Dried Herb Salad and Miracle Meal available at all times. 

Their seed is rationed to approximately 2 teaspoons of seed per budgie each day. 
I give them seed first thing in the morning right after putting clean packing paper on the bottom grate of the cages. 
I sprinkle their morning ration on the paper so they can forage for the seeds. 
I then do the same thing in the evenings (after replacing the soiled paper with clean) and again allow them to forage for their seed.*


----------



## JennyKroll (Mar 1, 2021)

parapig23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> So after being on a seed diet for the first few weeks here I decided to switch Dove to pellets. I'm currently using All living things Oven baked bites parakeet diet. They look very different than the picture on the website suggests. They are the only pellets in my area and I don't really want to order pellets online. I will if necessary though. So I was wondering if these pellets are good for budgies? Dove also has seeds, cuttlebone, and fruits and veggies available and a few times a week she gets millet so it's not like this is the only thing she's eating. If these are bad for budgies do you have any recommendations of good affordable pellets that I can order online? Thank you!!!


My budgies eats NutriBird B14. It took almost a year to get all 20 to eat pellets, but now they all eat it if there is no seeds available. Some of them eats it even if they have seeds, because they have a plate with pellets in the area where they usually plays, and then it is easy to just eat a little when they are passing it. The seeds is in the other end of the room. 



https://www.versele-laga.com/en/be/nutribird/products/nutribird-b14


----------



## JuneBird (Jan 5, 2021)

My bird June eats Zupreem pellets. Here’s the link, Natural Small Birds - Zupreem Pet


----------

